# Competition time ~ Snowy fun



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on ladies and gents...........................let the snow give us some inspiration...........................we would like to see some snowy pics and the best one will win the following book










Please also see our book store for more details.

Just upload to the gallery and we will choose later on tonight (10pm) 

Lets have some fun 

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh I will get K to take some now and post them  (just because I love snow!  )
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I can only see Suzies entry so far ............................


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

posted a couple


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

mine wont post for some reason


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

too big perhaps Jo?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

most probably! will try and resize


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on everyone! we want to see lots more!!!

It can be about anything, people, trees, plants, wildlife (I love Robins )  -  as long as its based on a snowy theme!

It doesn't have to be happy, it could be something sad, romantic or just silly 

Good luck to all those who enter


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I've tried to post one foto and it says successful but I can't see it. What am I doing wrong?
Minty


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Not sure - email the picture to [email protected] and one of us will upload it for you.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine are a bit boring   really wish i had a garden


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Tony,

Have emailed you 3 photos.

Minty


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive emailed a few too, couldnt get todays ones off my phone for some reason either


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

my pics are on photobucket, not sure how to upload on the gallery, would sending you the link help or not?

Larkles


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I have only received a single email on this! and that was from Helenp01 - so please resend if your pic isn't in the gallery 

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I sent one a couple of secondos ago!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I just got that BG.


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi I just tried to upload a few snowy pics - they uploaded successfully, but when I pressed continue it went to a screen saying there was a fault... just to let you know... any idea what the problem is?
Raffy


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I got that too, Raffy.

And I've sent Tony 2 emails with the pictures, one bounced back one didn't. Should I still resend?

Minty


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah - resend please.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i give up for now, ive tried sending them all together and then seperate and they keep getting bounced back. think im having a thicko day


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

It bounced back again!  

I also tried the upload again but the same happens. All seems Ok until I press continue and then I get a Windows error page.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

does this mean there is less competition for those already up or is the snow bug gripping FF?


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

I better wait until the summer and send in my sunny photos!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

NuttyJo said:


> i give up for now, ive tried sending them all together and then seperate and they keep getting bounced back. think im having a thicko day


Are you sure its bouncing back and not the service desk responses you are seeing?

Jo, I got your picture although it was corrupt.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I've put some on from our walk this am!!!

Hope they are ok Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sure.

Larkles - I just uploaded yours.


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hee hee, I did a couple too!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

tony

this is what it says each time i send an email to the email address [email protected]

This is the Postfix program at host zippy.fertilityfriends.com. I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could notbe delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below. For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster> If you do so, please include this problem report. You candelete your own text from the attached returned message. The Postfix program <[email protected]>: Command died with status 255:"/usr/local/bin/php -q /home/service/public_html/cli/index.php". Commandoutput: PHP Notice: Undefined offset: 1 in/home/service/public_html/cli/index.php on line 22 PHP Notice: Undefinedoffset: 1 in /home/service/public_html/cli/index.php on line 46 PHP Fatalerror: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate5964369 bytes) in/home/service/public_html/modules/parser/functions_parsercore.php on line62


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

send it to [email protected] instead of support


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm gonna post some now....

Instead of a snowman we built a snow bunny!!!!! Our two real bunnies loved it so much they ate the currants we used for its eyes!!

Sarah xxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Tony ive uploaded a couple of pics.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo - I uploaded yours.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have just added mine as well x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I enter tommorrow ? as I am Just home from work and its Dark now ?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

minttuw said:


> I've tried to post one foto and it says successful but I can't see it. What am I doing wrong?
> Minty


Received and uploaded.



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Can I enter tommorrow ? as I am Just home from work and its Dark now ?


Sorry hun - tonight's the deadline. We will be doing some more soon though.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok Upload to the gallery or you ?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

upload if you can hun.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done - Added one to the Misc Gallery & One to my gallery

Wish I could have got some from work today  as we have twice as much snow there  . . .


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I've added mine to the miscellanous section of the gallery, hope this was the right place


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

can someone tell me how to upload to gallery?  where it is?? thanks


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

The galley button is up the top of the page between calendar and fun shop 
x


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

found gallery (thank you xxx) but cannot work out how to upload....can I email them to someone ?  thanks xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

email them to [email protected]
x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for doing mine tony


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

Tony....thanks, I just emailed them to you xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Uploaded yours Siobhan


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Tony,

I've sent you a couple of pics   as not sure if I've uploaded them in the right place in the gallery

Samia xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had the same response,have just re sent to [email protected] x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Samia said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I've sent you a couple of pics  as not sure if I've uploaded them in the right place in the gallery
> 
> Samia xx


They are ok were they are - it doesn't matter where in the gallery - all uploaded snowy pictures will be included.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Uploaded yours Lou


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

xxxx your a star tony xxxxx  I see you live in the same town as me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sending mine now


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Siobhan_H said:


> xxxx your a star tony xxxxx I see you live in the same town as me!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh gawd run away while you can then


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I tried twice to upload a pic. It said upload successful and aked me to click continue, when I did, it would not display the page. I've put the pic here










My dog Rufus came indoors after his first trip out in the snow, (which he rolled in and got absolutely filthy) and then rolled all over a cream carpet.... thought you might enjoy the pic


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Click on link to view 94 snow photos from all over london

http://lbc.co.uk/snow-in-london-6681/album/snow_in_london/120

/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ok we have got lots of entries... some on email - most in the gallery.

The winner has been chosen by Mel for its simplicity 

Suitcase of Dreams
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=23


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Suitcase of Dreams

Well done everyone for Uploading /e-mailing Photos 

Tony & Mel 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you to everyone, all your photos were fab and we enjoyed looking at your snowy scenes (even though i am a bah humbug when it comes to snow ;P ) - the chosen picture made me smile and for once made the snow seem friendly to me, thank you for that and well done.

If you can send your address to myself [email protected] or to Tony [email protected] we will send your book out to you.

Mel
x


removed fertilityfriends.co.uk from the email addresses to stop automated spammers


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

well done suitcase! i liked that piccy too!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Well done Suitcase it was lovely and jolly


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

I LOVE snow  

Very disappointed today as although can't get to the office I shall be working on the phone all day and am dying to get outdoors - it's still snowing here!

Suitcase
x

PS Mel/Tony, I will PM you my address...


----------

